# Just some questions........



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I am in the process of switching my tank over to live plants. A lot of people have been giving me advice and I'm getting very close to the switch. The only question that I have is I was talking to a person form a aquatic plant store and they said that I should leave some of the pea gravel in my tank for the minerals that are in them. I am going to switch from the pea gravel that is in my tank right now to white gravel and was just going to leave a inch of it on the bottom. My question is that a good idea or are they just full of it on the minerals??
Forgot to mention its a low light set up and I am planing on dosing Comprehensive, Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphours, and Potassium.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

It won't make a big difference. You can leave a inch or so of old substrate and add new on top or mixed in. You can still dose with beneficial chemicals. I've made the switch many times both ways, and both work well.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Just an idea. If you want to keep some of the bacteria and all from your old gravel why not put it in a couple filter socks.(I think thats what there called) You could fill a few up and place them under the new gravel and a month or so later remove them. To me white gravel and pea gravel mixed together wouldn't look nice when you start moving plants around and the pea gravel works its way to the surface. If you don't mind the look of both go for it, leaving some in can't hurt to help seed the new gravel.
But to each there own.

Good luck either way..


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

take it all out..and if you have a canister filter load some of the trays with the gravel. I agree with natz it will not look good when it mixes together and it will sooner or later mix, it wont just chill on the bottom.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright thanks. I got a old canister well its a new one but a old model. Anyways I will put some in the new canister and fill the rest up with some seachem matrix.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> take it all out..and if you have a canister filter load some of the trays with the gravel. I agree with natz it will not look good when it mixes together and it will sooner or later mix, it wont just chill on the bottom.


Great idea, I didn't think of that.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I went to the LFS today and got some white gravel. They only had freekin 25lbs of it and wont have it till next thursday. I got a 1/4 of my tank done with the white gravel and it looks pretty good. Ill get some pics up when I get the rest of it done.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Is it white pea gravel?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Its just like regular aquarium gravel just white.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm
What made you go with that? I thought you were going for a planted tank?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I am still planning on planting it. I just like the look of ryanimpreza's tank and didnt really want to change to sand. It looks good so far. Really brightens up the tank. Well the light I bought from Bio really helped also.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sweet. Can't wait to see it. 
Get some pics up ASAP


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Next Thursday when I get the rest of the gravel. I think its kinda funny he dont like going over to the side with the white gravel. He will swim up to it then look at it and turn around and swim off.


----------

